

An interview with David Lee, SV Angel, on the Valley Advantage - rjurney
http://techdrawl.com/an-interview-with-david-lee-about-the-valley-advantage/

======
rjurney
This was a really great interview with David Lee of Ron Conway's firm, SV
Angel. They're making 40-50 investments in real time internet in the next 18
months.

------
celiadyer
Nice interview, Russell. David and Ron, thanks for making the US world
trendsetters in technology innovation with your "high touch" support to
entrepreneurs. We're on your team, just on the other side of the country.

------
thewordpainter
great to hear David's attention to the "motivation" & "aptitude" of the
founders during the diligence process compared with other firms that tend to
focus on the numbers. i'll take _passion_ in a startup any day of the week..

------
madair
All this helpful information from Valley insiders on how absolutely vital it
is to be in Silicon Valley is starting to sound quite a bit like too much
propaganda. I don't buy it. But then again, I'm not running a startup in the
Valley or elsewhere, so how would I know. It seems reasonable to point out
that this has all the hallmarks of self-serving propaganda, whether there is
some truth to it or not.

~~~
runevault
He did bring up one valid point during the interview to that point. The
engineers/etc they know are based in the Valley, so if you want someone who
you can have face to face time with on a semi-regular basis, so they can't
help you if you don't deal in the area with their pool of people.

------
andrewljohnson
Does anyone have any idea how to send an executive summary to Ron Conway?

~~~
daslee
Hi Andrew,

This is David Lee here. Feel free to send them to me, Brian Pokorny and Kevin
Carter directly at david.lee@gmail.com, brianp@gmail.com and
carterkev@gmail.com. Thanks!

